# No puppy :(



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I just talked to Janet and well, seems like the puppy she was going to sell me has an open frontel. She said it won't close or something like that and didn't feel comfortable selling me a puppy like that. Sooooooo I am guess I am back on the puppy hunt. But then again, at this point. I might as well just not get a new puppy and just wait until next year, when ever she breeds Buttons again. I don't know. :smcry:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear that! Hope you can still find your perfect pup.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

At least she was very honest, some (not all) breeders may have sold the pup anyway. Just take your time and find what you want!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I know you must be disappointed, but like the others said.....at least the breeder was honest with you. Please take your time and find your new healthy baby.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry that this puppy didn't work out but be very happy the breeder was looking out for you. Your meant to be puppy is out there just waiting for his/her new mommy. I know you are heart broken now but when you find that little pup your heart will heal. What about the other two pups that you were trying to get from rescues?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that  Your new puppy was meant to be a different one. I hope your dreams are fulfilled soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry it didn't work out. Janet is a good breeder. You will find your perfect little Maltese soon.

Tina


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am sorry that it didn't work out. It just wasn't meant to be. You'll find the perfect dog for you someday. There are so many rescues available right now, you might want to pursue that avenue.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your disappointment. 
Your little sweetheart will be in your arms one day! :heart:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 17 2010, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874499


> I just talked to Janet and well, seems like the puppy she was going to sell me has an open frontel. She said it won't close or something like that and didn't feel comfortable selling me a puppy like that. Sooooooo I am guess I am back on the puppy hunt. But then again, at this point. I might as well just not get a new puppy and just wait until next year, when ever she breeds Buttons again. I don't know. :smcry:[/B]


What happens to the puppy now?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Jan 17 2010, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874649


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 17 2010, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874499





> I just talked to Janet and well, seems like the puppy she was going to sell me has an open frontel. She said it won't close or something like that and didn't feel comfortable selling me a puppy like that. Sooooooo I am guess I am back on the puppy hunt. But then again, at this point. I might as well just not get a new puppy and just wait until next year, when ever she breeds Buttons again. I don't know. :smcry:[/B]


What happens to the puppy now?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Can it be helped surgically? So sad...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Jan 17 2010, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874673


> QUOTE (michellerobison @ Jan 17 2010, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874649





> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 17 2010, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874499





> I just talked to Janet and well, seems like the puppy she was going to sell me has an open frontel. She said it won't close or something like that and didn't feel comfortable selling me a puppy like that. Sooooooo I am guess I am back on the puppy hunt. But then again, at this point. I might as well just not get a new puppy and just wait until next year, when ever she breeds Buttons again. I don't know. :smcry:[/B]


What happens to the puppy now?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Can it be helped surgically? So sad...
[/B][/QUOTE]

I do believe that the puppy will be fine, but the owner would have to be VERY careful. And I would think wouldn't want to be in a home with kids or other dogs. Sometimes I think they'll close.

I'm sure Janet will either keep the puppy herself, place it in a home with someone who has had previous experience or in a very safe/calm home. I'm very sorry this one did not wok out for you. I'm sure you'll get a pup some time.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jan 17 2010, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874582


> . What about the other two pups that you were trying to get from rescues?[/B]



I was also wondering about this. 

I'm sure Janet's pup will be fine. I'm thinking, due to the timeline, you had a few prospects going on, and it is what it is.

Everything will work out for the best.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor little puppy ,i hope his health improves ..
all good things are worth the wait ,hang on in there you will have your puppy in your arms one day ,,, :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's too bad that the little pup is not well but hopefully he'll be fine. It'll work out for you one day.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah, I hope the puppy does get better!! I am thankful for an honest breeder like Janet. I did talk with another breeder, last night, who I talked to before when I was first searching. Cloudstepper Maltese, she is Columbus, GA. She breeds Havenese primarily, but does 1-2 malt litters per year. She has a beef with the AKC, so the puppies are not AKC registered. Instead they are APRI registered. I guess it makes no difference, since I am not showing or breeding. What do you guys think? Her male/stud to the puppies is a retired champ now. She reminds me so much of Janet, I was on the phone with her for almost 2 hours! I talked with other breeders who I had on my list. Seems like everyone has puppies, but all are male!! I want my little girl, all the clothes and bows I have are for a little girl! Surely I can't dress a boy in a pink dress and some pink bows. I think it would crush his man hood,LOL

As far as the rescues go. The local one, she got placed. The other lil boy I seen in OH, well I guess he got placed to. No longer on the petfinder website. Plus, OH is a tad to far for me to drive, especially in the winter! And they don't ship. I wouldn't want to ship a pup anyway. I still keep searching the sites though.

So maybe we will have a new malt soon.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 18 2010, 07:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874717


> Yeah, I hope the puppy does get better!! I am thankful for an honest breeder like Janet. I did talk with another breeder, last night, who I talked to before when I was first searching. Cloudstepper Maltese, she is Columbus, GA. She breeds Havenese primarily, but does 1-2 malt litters per year. She has a beef with the AKC, so the puppies are not AKC registered. Instead they are APRI registered. I guess it makes no difference, since I am not showing or breeding. What do you guys think? Her male/stud to the puppies is a retired champ now. She reminds me so much of Janet, I was on the phone with her for almost 2 hours! I talked with other breeders who I had on my list. Seems like everyone has puppies, but all are male!! I want my little girl, all the clothes and bows I have are for a little girl! Surely I can't dress a boy in a pink dress and some pink bows. I think it would crush his man hood,LOL
> 
> As far as the rescues go. The local one, she got placed. The other lil boy I seen in OH, well I guess he got placed to. No longer on the petfinder website. Plus, OH is a tad to far for me to drive, especially in the winter! And they don't ship. I wouldn't want to ship a pup anyway. I still keep searching the sites though.
> 
> So maybe we will have a new malt soon. [/B]



Just to clarify, Janet is a show breeder and breeds only Malts.  

I hate to discourage you but I believe that a Maltese is really not the best dog for you to be pursuing at this time. Don't you have four children at home, and aren't two of them are under 6? Most reputable Maltese breeders and rescues are very reluctant to sell/adopt out Maltese dogs to people with young children, no matter how good with pets the children are. If you want to get a small dog similar to a Malt, perhaps look into adopting a Havanese, a Bichon, or a miniature Poodle - from Petfinder.com. There are tons of dogs on that site who are waiting for good forever homes, and those breeds that I mentioned are wonderful, and would be much better suited to your family.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 18 2010, 09:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874730


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 18 2010, 07:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874717





> Yeah, I hope the puppy does get better!! I am thankful for an honest breeder like Janet. I did talk with another breeder, last night, who I talked to before when I was first searching. Cloudstepper Maltese, she is Columbus, GA. She breeds Havenese primarily, but does 1-2 malt litters per year. She has a beef with the AKC, so the puppies are not AKC registered. Instead they are APRI registered. I guess it makes no difference, since I am not showing or breeding. What do you guys think? Her male/stud to the puppies is a retired champ now. She reminds me so much of Janet, I was on the phone with her for almost 2 hours! I talked with other breeders who I had on my list. Seems like everyone has puppies, but all are male!! I want my little girl, all the clothes and bows I have are for a little girl! Surely I can't dress a boy in a pink dress and some pink bows. I think it would crush his man hood,LOL
> 
> As far as the rescues go. The local one, she got placed. The other lil boy I seen in OH, well I guess he got placed to. No longer on the petfinder website. Plus, OH is a tad to far for me to drive, especially in the winter! And they don't ship. I wouldn't want to ship a pup anyway. I still keep searching the sites though.
> 
> So maybe we will have a new malt soon. [/B]



Just to clarify, Janet is a show breeder and breeds only Malts.  

I hate to discourage you but I believe that a Maltese is really not the best dog for you to be pursuing at this time. Don't you have four children at home, and aren't two of them are under 6? Most reputable Maltese breeders and rescues are very reluctant to sell/adopt out Maltese dogs to people with young children, no matter how good with pets the children are. If you want to get a small dog similar to a Malt, perhaps look into adopting a Havanese, a Bichon, or a miniature Poodle - from Petfinder.com. There are tons of dogs on that site who are waiting for good forever homes, and those breeds that I mentioned are wonderful, and would be much better suited to your family.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I am very much considering and open to a Havenese too. They look a little similar to the malt, but are bigger, more sturdier dog. We'll see. She is only a little over 3 hours away, so I can do at least go and see her dogs. If that doesnt' come through, then I am going to just wait it out for another year or so. Frankly, I'm about tired of looking.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I am so sorry about this disappointing news. Your little girl is out there!

-Rita


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 18 2010, 08:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874751


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 18 2010, 09:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874730





> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 18 2010, 07:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874717





> Yeah, I hope the puppy does get better!! I am thankful for an honest breeder like Janet. I did talk with another breeder, last night, who I talked to before when I was first searching. Cloudstepper Maltese, she is Columbus, GA. She breeds Havenese primarily, but does 1-2 malt litters per year. She has a beef with the AKC, so the puppies are not AKC registered. Instead they are APRI registered. I guess it makes no difference, since I am not showing or breeding. What do you guys think? Her male/stud to the puppies is a retired champ now. She reminds me so much of Janet, I was on the phone with her for almost 2 hours! I talked with other breeders who I had on my list. Seems like everyone has puppies, but all are male!! I want my little girl, all the clothes and bows I have are for a little girl! Surely I can't dress a boy in a pink dress and some pink bows. I think it would crush his man hood,LOL
> 
> As far as the rescues go. The local one, she got placed. The other lil boy I seen in OH, well I guess he got placed to. No longer on the petfinder website. Plus, OH is a tad to far for me to drive, especially in the winter! And they don't ship. I wouldn't want to ship a pup anyway. I still keep searching the sites though.
> 
> So maybe we will have a new malt soon. [/B]



Just to clarify, Janet is a show breeder and breeds only Malts.  

I hate to discourage you but I believe that a Maltese is really not the best dog for you to be pursuing at this time. Don't you have four children at home, and aren't two of them are under 6? Most reputable Maltese breeders and rescues are very reluctant to sell/adopt out Maltese dogs to people with young children, no matter how good with pets the children are. If you want to get a small dog similar to a Malt, perhaps look into adopting a Havanese, a Bichon, or a miniature Poodle - from Petfinder.com. There are tons of dogs on that site who are waiting for good forever homes, and those breeds that I mentioned are wonderful, and would be much better suited to your family.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I am very much considering and open to a Havenese too. They look a little similar to the malt, but are bigger, more sturdier dog. We'll see. She is only a little over 3 hours away, so I can do at least go and see her dogs. If that doesnt' come through, then I am going to just wait it out for another year or so. Frankly, I'm about tired of looking.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would be wary of any breeder who has a 'beef' with the AKC and registers APRI. Most likely, AKC had a beef with her. And yes, it does make a difference, in my opinion. You've already seen what can happen when you buy from a questionable breeder and this lady sounds like she is breeding for profit only, since her puppies are not AKC registered (unless she shows them elsewhere) If they were in the same town, I'd go see them, but I sure wouldnt' drive 3 hours away. You've already seen the absolute worst that can happen when dealing with a for-profit breeder and I'd hate to see you and your family have to go through that again!!

Havanese are a better choice for families with young children and they are sure sweet dogs!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I also wanted to add that just having a champion sire does not make a breeder automatically reputable. It's what a breeder does with that champion sire's puppies that determines what kind of breeder they are. do you mind if I ask how much cloudstepper charges for their puppies?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874777


> I also wanted to add that just having a champion sire does not make a breeder automatically reputable. It's what a breeder does with that champion sire's puppies that determines what kind of breeder they are. do you mind if I ask how much cloudstepper charges for their puppies?[/B]



For her malts, she charges $800-1000, she is primarily a havenese breeder and puppies go from 800-2000k. If you look at her website http://www.belovedhavanese.net/ She has been breeding Havenese for 30+ yrs.

I got a good vibe from her. I, though want a malt that is AKC registered. I don't know any other registry, but that. I haven't even heard of APRI. until I went to her website and not to long ago learned what CKC- continental kennel club, which I am seeing lots and lots of lately. <SIGH> :smpullhair:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree with Stacy....AKC has a problem with her.

Please go to the local Humane Society and check out the dogs there. A bigger one would be best with kids. Check it out as these dogs need homes and would make a wonderful companion. Small price to pay for saving a life.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If she is registering with APRI (which is a puppy mill registry), then the dogs are not being shown which brings into question her intentions in the breeding. Can't very well improve the breed if you aren't involved in conformation.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Funny, not a single show picture of any of the parents on the website.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/board_minutes/1007.pdf

And here is the AKC suspension


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 18 2010, 02:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874852


> http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/board_minutes/1007.pdf
> 
> And here is the AKC suspension[/B]


You know, I hate that I was right about more than likely, the AKC had a beef with her than the other way around. The reasons on the site for her boycotting AKC didn't make a whole lot of sense, either. 

I don't know her personally but if it were me, i'd avoid, for both havanese and maltese.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't get stung by a puppymill/BYB twice!!

If you are getting tired of searching for the perfect breeder/maltese, just think that it took close to 3 years for me to find my perfect maltese!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 18 2010, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874784


> For her malts, she charges $800-1000, she is primarily a havenese breeder and puppies go from 800-2000k. If you look at her website http://www.belovedhavanese.net/ She has been breeding Havenese for 30+ yrs.
> 
> I got a good vibe from her. I, though want a malt that is AKC registered. I don't know any other registry, but that. I haven't even heard of APRI. until I went to her website and not to long ago learned what CKC- continental kennel club, which I am seeing lots and lots of lately. <SIGH> :smpullhair:[/B]


Just throwing my thoughts into the mix as someone who is also trying to sift through breeders. I just went through and read all through her Havanese page and Malt page. I was shocked to see one of her malt puppies, 'Clark Gable', being offered at $500! (http://www.belovedhavanese.net/cloudsteppermaltese.html) That is unheard of from what I've seen..and not normally a good thing. How can she even break even at those prices without selling a massive number of puppies at that price...?

Same with the Havanese. I was looking into them before settling on the malt and found that 1-2K was pretty standard for pet quality puppies from a show breeder. I looked through all the puppies on her page and saw 800-900 for the majority, with one listed at 1500, and if you buy it before she can tell if it's of the best quality, you get some sort of discount..?

"Very Young pups little pups and newborns prior to weaning, are priced at $700-800 until we assess their quality. Early purchase is $200-$300 less than the purchase of a pup that has already been evaluated to exemplify "The Idealized Beloved Havanese Look"" --I've never heard of anything like this. Can't most breeders tell at a very young age whether they are pet quality or not? Or is the "idealized beloved havanese look" somewhere between pet quality and show quality? I'm confused..

It also seems she is getting rid of a lot of dogs...7 puppies and another 5 or 6 older dogs all at once? It says this is due to illness..I imagine on the part of her or someone in her family? I don't know...it all just seems a little sketchy to me. 

I guess there are two sides to the coin. You could go visit, but end up getting your heart set on a puppy that looks at you with those eyes and you feel so attached you forget that you could probably go through a better breeder. I'm trying really hard, in my search, to focus on the breeder first and photos of puppies, etc, second. 

Either way, best of luck to you. I hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Laura, go to the local shelter and adopt!!! Stop searching!!!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I would not buy from any breeder in the US that does not register their dogs through the AKC. All breeders would prefer to register their dogs AKC because they know that a lot of pet owners want that...the ones that don't register them AKC is because they have dogs that aren't registered AKC or because they have been suspended from AKC. 

A reputable breeder will be showing their dogs in comformation...or an exception would be in some breeds bred for working...but anyway, with Maltese a breeder should be showing conformation. If they are not, stay away...they are only breeding pet quality dogs either to make a profit or because they want to experience having puppies or whatever. 

I think only looking at breeders that are actively showing their dogs will help you steer clear of most bad breeders. Not all show breeders are reputable so you'll still have to do your homework, but it'll narrow it down for you considerably.

Are you open to having a puppy shipped to you?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

4 young kids...and you're looking for a puppy.... :smheat: ... don't know how you do it! You're a super women! LOL I just hope your kids know, no more running, wrestling or making fast movements in their house for the rest of their childhood when you have a maltese around. 

I know Jacob maltese had lots of little girl puppies available soon! Are they near you?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a almost 1 year old Malt and I never let her around young children. She is very much under our feet. I think a larger dog would be better with small children. We have almost stepped on her many times. She is very playful and I could see her getting hurt very easy or a child getting hurt. 

Cathy


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

In all honesty, Laura, if I were you, I would stay far away from the Maltese breed until your kids are older. If you look for a dog the next size up from toy, like some of the breeds I suggested in my previous post, it would be a much safer way to go. My Nikki is 2 years old but still, I have to be very careful when small children are around her and keep my eyes on them constantly. These toy dogs are very fragile. Please consider whether you have the time and energy to be in the same room with them* all the time* when your kids and your Malt are playing together. 

I strongly suggest you look for a larger dog. Petfinder has tons of dogs that are desperate for forever homes. Miniature Poodles, Bichons, and Havanese are all similar to Malts in temperament and cuteness.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 18 2010, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874852


> http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/board_minutes/1007.pdf
> 
> And here is the AKC suspension[/B]



WOW JMM Thanks for that link! I hadn't even thought to check there!! I wonder why someone would refuse the AKC inspection of their animals records, etc. I see a lot of them listed for the same thing.

Well, in anycase I am not going to be getting one through this person. I want AKC registered and there were also a few other things that jumped out at me. So right now, I am going to continue to look for a rescue and wait for the right puppy from the right breeder.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874879


> 4 young kids...and you're looking for a puppy.... :smheat: ... don't know how you do it! You're a super women! LOL I just hope your kids know, no more running, wrestling or making fast movements in their house for the rest of their childhood when you have a maltese around.
> 
> I know Jacob maltese had lots of little girl puppies available soon! Are they near you? [/B]



LOL you don't know my kids. They are not allowed to run and wrestle in the house, that is what the outside is for! My kids are pretty well behaved, thankfully and having been raised around pets all their lives, they know to act and know how not to act. We've had pleanty of small pets over the years and never had a problem, so I am not worried. They are very responsible. My oldest two are starting to train as volunteers for the rescue groups, they are pretty excited about that.

EDITED~~ FOR THOSE WHO ARE LOST~ I have SIX, yeah SIX kids 22,20,12,10,6,4 and TWO, SOON TO BE THREE grandchildren. And a Sheltie, 2 cats, a rabbitt, a turtle, tons of fish and soon to add a beautful ball of fluff! Who will be spoiled rotten like the rest!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 18 2010, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874888


> In all honesty, Laura, if I were you, I would stay far away from the Maltese breed until your kids are older. If you look for a dog the next size up from toy, like some of the breeds I suggested in my previous post, it would be a much safer way to go. My Nikki is 2 years old but still, I have to be very careful when small children are around her and keep my eyes on them constantly. These toy dogs are very fragile. Please consider whether you have the time and energy to be in the same room with them* all the time* when your kids and your Malt are playing together.
> 
> I strongly suggest you look for a larger dog. Petfinder has tons of dogs that are desperate for forever homes. Miniature Poodles, Bichons, and Havanese are all similar to Malts in temperament and cuteness.[/B]



Thanks for your concerns Suzan, trust me, if I thought my kids would be in any shape or fashion careless around animals, then I wouldn't even be considering a puppy. Since we have had small pets all their lives. You name it, we had it. They are very well rounded when it comes to having small delicate animals around. Now, if it were someone elses kid, well then yes, animals get put away. So it really doesn't matter if its a malt, or any other breed. You still have to be careful when they are around no matter. But, I understand what you are saying.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 18 2010, 05:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874902


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874879





> 4 young kids...and you're looking for a puppy.... :smheat: ... don't know how you do it! You're a super women! LOL I just hope your kids know, no more running, wrestling or making fast movements in their house for the rest of their childhood when you have a maltese around.
> 
> I know Jacob maltese had lots of little girl puppies available soon! Are they near you? [/B]



LOL you don't know my kids. They are not allowed to run and wrestle in the house, that is what the outside is for! My kids are pretty well behaved, thankfully and having been raised around pets all their lives, they know to act and know how not to act. We've had pleanty of small pets over the years and never had a problem, so I am not worried. They are very responsible. My oldest two are starting to train as volunteers for the rescue groups, they are pretty excited about that.
[/B][/QUOTE]



It really has nothing to do with how well-behaved your kids are. I am sure that they are, and that they know how to act around small animals. Have you every owned a 5 pound toy dog like a Yorkie, a Maltese, or a Chi, with 2 very young children in the home? Maltese get stepped on, get squeezed a little too tight, and dropped by the best well-behaved kids (and adults sometimes) If you are still planning on getting a Malt, you must let the breeder know right away about your kids, how well-behaved they are, are AND all their ages.

Okay, I'll stop beating that horse now.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL Laura, I get tired just hearing when about people getting ONE puppy, but 4 kids AND a puppy. :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: That's like a class right there. LOL But hey, you must be used to it! I hope you get enough sleep! Good luck, and check with Jacob's Maltese, as she has lots of females righ now!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Have you thought about having a puppy shipped? I think Divinity Maltese around Dallas, TX has an older female puppy..or she may be a year now..to place. Last time I looked there wasn't a price listed but it seems like before she was only $1000-something. She's a cutie too. Seems like I remember you having a lower price range...but if price isn't really a problem, I'm sure there are a lot of puppies from show breeders right now. Rhapsody in Texas has a male puppy available right now.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 18 2010, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874909


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 18 2010, 05:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874902





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874879





> 4 young kids...and you're looking for a puppy.... :smheat: ... don't know how you do it! You're a super women! LOL I just hope your kids know, no more running, wrestling or making fast movements in their house for the rest of their childhood when you have a maltese around.
> 
> I know Jacob maltese had lots of little girl puppies available soon! Are they near you? [/B]



LOL you don't know my kids. They are not allowed to run and wrestle in the house, that is what the outside is for! My kids are pretty well behaved, thankfully and having been raised around pets all their lives, they know to act and know how not to act. We've had pleanty of small pets over the years and never had a problem, so I am not worried. They are very responsible. My oldest two are starting to train as volunteers for the rescue groups, they are pretty excited about that.
[/B][/QUOTE]



It really has nothing to do with how well-behaved your kids are. I am sure that they are, and that they know how to act around small animals. Have you every owned a 5 pound toy dog like a Yorkie, a Maltese, or a Chi, with 2 very young children in the home? Maltese get stepped on, get squeezed a little too tight, and dropped by the best well-behaved kids (and adults sometimes) If you are still planning on getting a Malt, you must let the breeder know right away about your kids, how well-behaved they are, are AND all their ages.

Okay, I'll stop beating that horse now.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Good post Nikki's Mom!! laura why not a large dog from your Humane Society that the kids could roll around with and you wouldn't have to worry. I will say again....save a life.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 19 2009, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864423


> Ugghhh I am so mad, sometimes I just want to strangle my older two girls. My oldest DD over the summer got a chi-poo, named Finley. *He's the cutest thing ever! *(She got him from a BYB that was mixing anything and everything for these designer dogs, she has since been shut down and all dogs confiscated) He actually looks more of a maltipoo to me. Well, about a month ago, said DD couldn't keep the puppy anymore and gave it to my 2nd DD.
> I stopped by there a little while ago and I was just floored! He was outside for starters in the darn cold! Shivering to death. And he had literally been skinned! She shaved all his fur off! Because of fleas! Poor little thing, I could count his spinal bones!
> 
> I noticed his food and water bowl where empty and I asked if he had food. She told me they were out, and couldn't afford to get none. So I gave her the bag of Nutro Ultra I had just bought for Macie. Poor baby acted like he hadn't seen food in days! same with the water. That was enough to send me over the edge! So I told her I was taking him and took him I did! I actually took him to my Moms' since she has been wanting a small dog for inside. Well, now shes got one.
> ...


As I recall from the above post, you rescued a chi-poo pup named Finley from your older daughter who was neglecting him. Why don't you just adopt this dog permanently and give hiim the good home you are looking to give to a Maltese. Didn't you give him to your Mom? Why don't you just give *this* dog a good home for now?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura, don't you have a Sheltie and cats at home as well? 

I'm not trying to be mean here or anything, or judge you, your life is your business, but Malts are our interest here. If I had known you had so much going on in your home and in your life, (I admire your stamina) multiple animals already, and very young kids at home, I would have immediately recommended you find a larger dog, and I would never have recommended any Malt breeders. My mistake.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank y'all for the advice. I appreciate all the concerns, etc. I have been a life long animal owner. And I think I am a good judge if I can handle a new fluff for my family to love. I'll keep looking until I feel I have found the perfect match. This will be my 3rd malt, so its not like I am new to the breed. Good Bye now.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 18 2010, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874902


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874879





> 4 young kids...and you're looking for a puppy.... :smheat: ... don't know how you do it! You're a super women! LOL I just hope your kids know, no more running, wrestling or making fast movements in their house for the rest of their childhood when you have a maltese around.
> 
> I know Jacob maltese had lots of little girl puppies available soon! Are they near you? [/B]



LOL you don't know my kids. They are not allowed to run and wrestle in the house, that is what the outside is for! My kids are pretty well behaved, thankfully and having been raised around pets all their lives, they know to act and know how not to act. We've had pleanty of small pets over the years and never had a problem, so I am not worried. They are very responsible. *My oldest two are starting to train as volunteers for the rescue groups, they are pretty excited about that*.
[/B][/QUOTE]

As your two oldest are starting to train as volunteers for the rescue groups and are so excited - why don't you wait and see how that goes - they'll probably come across a rescue that they love and who would be a perfect fit for your family. Hope it all works out! What groups are they training for? What will they be doing?

Linda


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 18 2010, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874902


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874879





> 4 young kids...and you're looking for a puppy.... :smheat: ... don't know how you do it! You're a super women! LOL I just hope your kids know, no more running, wrestling or making fast movements in their house for the rest of their childhood when you have a maltese around.
> 
> I know Jacob maltese had lots of little girl puppies available soon! Are they near you? [/B]



LOL you don't know my kids. They are not allowed to run and wrestle in the house, that is what the outside is for! My kids are pretty well behaved, thankfully and having been raised around pets all their lives, they know to act and know how not to act. We've had pleanty of small pets over the years and never had a problem, so I am not worried. *They are very responsible. My oldest two are starting to train as volunteers for the rescue groups, they are pretty excited about that.**
*[/QUOTE]


QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 18 2010, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874924


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 19 2009, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864423





> Ugghhh I am so mad, sometimes I just want to strangle my older two girls.[/B]My oldest DD over the summer got a chi-poo, named Finley. *He's the cutest thing ever! *(She got him from a BYB that was mixing anything and everything for these designer dogs, she has since been shut down and all dogs confiscated) He actually looks more of a maltipoo to me. Well, about a month ago, said DD couldn't keep the puppy anymore and gave it to my 2nd DD.
> I stopped by there a little while ago and I was just floored! He was outside for starters in the darn cold! Shivering to death. And he had literally been skinned! She shaved all his fur off! Because of fleas! Poor little thing, I could count his spinal bones!
> 
> I noticed his food and water bowl where empty and I asked if he had food. She told me they were out, and couldn't afford to get none. So I gave her the bag of Nutro Ultra I had just bought for Macie. Poor baby acted like he hadn't seen food in days! same with the water. That was enough to send me over the edge! So I told her I was taking him and took him I did! I actually took him to my Moms' since she has been wanting a small dog for inside. Well, now shes got one.
> ...


As I recall from the above post, you rescued a chi-poo pup named Finley from your older daughter who was neglecting him. Why don't you just adopt this dog permanently and give hiim the good home you are looking to give to a Maltese. Didn't you give him to your Mom? Why don't you just give *this* dog a good home for now?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Are these the girls that are getting trained for rescue work? I am not trying to call you out, but some of your stories don't line up for me. I am not trying to be mean, but it seems like you have a lot on your plate. I get Maltese fever too sometimes, but you need to step back and do the best for the pets (and family) already in your care before you add another to the mix.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about the puppt you wanted but I am sure the wait will be well worth it in the end. Just save up for the maltese you really want. Pick a breeder and stick with them or a couple. Sure it may take a year but its better to wait than to rush things. Good luck.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Things that make you go...hmmmmmmmmmmm !


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with the others that you might want to rethink a small breed like a Maltese with such young children. You said you also have grandchildren and I'm sure they will be around your pets too. I wondered about that when I saw your post about wanting a puppy. I don't think your children would purposely harm any animals but there's so many accidents that can happen. I do my best to keep my Malts away from small children for that very reason.
Something else to think about is the kids. They love to have a dog to play with so why not get one that's suitable for the whole family and one that can romp and play with your children instead of one you have to be so careful with? I know you said you were trying to adopt a couple of rescues and that's something else you could check. There's Malts that are larger than the standard size that would be better for kids. 
I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 19 2010, 01:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874984


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 18 2010, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874902





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874879





> 4 young kids...and you're looking for a puppy.... :smheat: ... don't know how you do it! You're a super women! LOL I just hope your kids know, no more running, wrestling or making fast movements in their house for the rest of their childhood when you have a maltese around.
> 
> I know Jacob maltese had lots of little girl puppies available soon! Are they near you? [/B]



LOL you don't know my kids. They are not allowed to run and wrestle in the house, that is what the outside is for! My kids are pretty well behaved, thankfully and having been raised around pets all their lives, they know to act and know how not to act. We've had pleanty of small pets over the years and never had a problem, so I am not worried. *They are very responsible. My oldest two are starting to train as volunteers for the rescue groups, they are pretty excited about that.**
*[/QUOTE]


QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 18 2010, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874924


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 19 2009, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864423





> Ugghhh I am so mad, sometimes I just want to strangle my older two girls.[/B]My oldest DD over the summer got a chi-poo, named Finley. *He's the cutest thing ever! *(She got him from a BYB that was mixing anything and everything for these designer dogs, she has since been shut down and all dogs confiscated) He actually looks more of a maltipoo to me. Well, about a month ago, said DD couldn't keep the puppy anymore and gave it to my 2nd DD.
> I stopped by there a little while ago and I was just floored! He was outside for starters in the darn cold! Shivering to death. And he had literally been skinned! She shaved all his fur off! Because of fleas! Poor little thing, I could count his spinal bones!
> 
> I noticed his food and water bowl where empty and I asked if he had food. She told me they were out, and couldn't afford to get none. So I gave her the bag of Nutro Ultra I had just bought for Macie. Poor baby acted like he hadn't seen food in days! same with the water. That was enough to send me over the edge! So I told her I was taking him and took him I did! I actually took him to my Moms' since she has been wanting a small dog for inside. Well, now shes got one.
> ...


As I recall from the above post, you rescued a chi-poo pup named Finley from your older daughter who was neglecting him. Why don't you just adopt this dog permanently and give hiim the good home you are looking to give to a Maltese. Didn't you give him to your Mom? Why don't you just give *this* dog a good home for now?
[/B][/QUOTE]
*Are these the girls that are getting trained for rescue work?* I am not trying to call you out, but some of your stories don't line up for me. I am not trying to be mean, but it seems like you have a lot on your plate. I get Maltese fever too sometimes, but you need to step back and do the best for the pets (and family) already in your care before you add another to the mix. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thats what I was wondering!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

OK- to those that are scratching their asses here  . It's my 2 OLDEST SONS are doing rescue volunteering They are 12 (almost 13 and 11) My oldest girls (who are 23 and 21) are not even living in my home and have nothing to do with this or my decision to get a malt. Do you got it now? I hope so, cause this is my last visit to this site to explain anything pertaining to my family life.

I first joined this site when I first had Dixie to share with other malt lovers. After she died, I continued to come here looking for help/advice in locating a reputable breeder, so I wouldn't have to endure the heartbreak of losing another pet through a careless breeder. And to make some new friends. Instead I get, well your stories don't add up, this don't make sense, why don't you do this, why don't you do that, etc. For those who have a hard time keeping up, go back and read some of my other posts and you will see everything there. I don't understand what you find confusing. Yes, I have kids, 6 of them to be exact, yes, I have other pets. Just like MANY,MANY,MAAANNNYYY other people who have malts do. Does this mean that I shouldn't have a malt? Does it mean my home is unsuitable, NO it doesn't, And of course any breeder would be welcome to come and see my house and see my children interact with each other and their pets. They will be more than plesantly surprised. Yes, I run a tight ship in my home and expect certain things from my kids. They know it. Anyway, I find this group is to cliquish for me. 

I truly appreciate all that have genuinely helped give me advice on selecting a breeder and how to stay away from a wrong breeder. That itself has been invaluable and thank you for that. I wanted a place where I could share my malt when I got her, whether it was from a breeder or rescue. Obviously this isnt' the place for me and my baby when I do get her. We won't fit in here.

So with that Ciao Bellas! Good luck with your babies.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 19 2010, 05:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875159


> OK- to those that are scratching their asses here  . It's my 2 OLDEST SONS are doing rescue volunteering They are 12 (almost 13 and 11) My oldest girls (who are 23 and 21) are not even living in my home and have nothing to do with this or my decision to get a malt. Do you got it now? I hope so, cause this is my last visit to this site to explain anything pertaining to my family life.
> 
> I first joined this site when I first had Dixie to share with other malt lovers. After she died, I continued to come here looking for help/advice in locating a reputable breeder, so I wouldn't have to endure the heartbreak of losing another pet through a careless breeder. And to make some new friends. Instead I get, well your stories don't add up, this don't make sense, why don't you do this, why don't you do that, etc. For those who have a hard time keeping up, go back and read some of my other posts and you will see everything there. I don't understand what you find confusing. Yes, I have kids, 6 of them to be exact, yes, I have other pets. Just like MANY,MANY,MAAANNNYYY other people who have malts do. Does this mean that I shouldn't have a malt? Does it mean my home is unsuitable, NO it doesn't, And of course any breeder would be welcome to come and see my house and see my children interact with each other and their pets. They will be more than plesantly surprised. Yes, I run a tight ship in my home and expect certain things from my kids. They know it. Anyway, I find this group is to cliquish for me.
> 
> ...


Honestly? This has nothing to do with a 'clique' and more with wanting to help you and potentially point you in the direction of a dog more suited to your life style. You cannot blame people for jumping to conclusions when you have shared sooo much personal information with the group and personal information that has caused members to become upset (your irresponsible daughters, your poor Dixie, etc) 

I hope you don't leave. The bottom line is we all care about our animals and want what's best for them. *hugs*


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm sorry that you feel that way. I feel I have to defend the members here. I'm outspoken, so I don't mine doing it. Maybe you will understand, maybe you won't. But I have to try. 

There are a lot of very nice, well-meaning people here who try to spare new members future heartbreak. People generally are here because they love the breed, some have studied it for many years, and together they have the combined experience of owning thousands of Malts over the years. So you are being cautioned due to the great knowledge and experiences of these people, not because of any "clique." Some members here are breeders and have been around a lot of Malts over the years. These people have seen and heard of some bad experiences of Malts living with little kids. You chose to disagree, which is fine, but you don't really have an explanation to back up your position, except that your kids are good kids. Some people here know of good kids who have unintentionally hurt small dogs. I am one of those people who have had a former dog hurt badly by a very well-behaved, well-brought up girl. 

People tried to explain to you the differences between Back Yard Breeders and Show Breeders, yet you kept posting info on Back Yard Breeders as possible sources for dogs, even after you said you understood the difference and didn't want to deal with a backyard breeder. So it seemed like you didn't really care about what people here were trying to tell you.

Admittedly, your posts about your family were confusing. It was hard to figure out how many kids you have at home, and how they all fit together in your life. I didn't realize from your posts that you have 2 kids under 6 until I read your Facebook profile. It's very possible I might have missed that in an earlier post here. Of course, your personal life is nobody's business! But you chose to share some of that info here, so people were interested, but then grew confused by some of your posts. 

Malts can be easily hurt or killed in an instant by well-trained, well-meaning children. *They can,* and that's the bottom line, no matter how great your kids are. You just don't want to hear that. Again, people here speak from experience, they're not out to hurt you or make you mad. Grant them a little bit of patience, and give them a little credit for their experience and credit for trying to help you. You don't seem to be too open to genuine well-meaning advice. Instead, you take it as an attack. I'm very sorry for that, and I am sorry that it didn't work out for you here. I wish you only the best, and I hope your dog situation works out to be the best not only for you, but for the dog.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Laura, I tried to help you through pm's after you lost Dixie. I was afraid that the flea dip and not rushing her to the Vet and the problems from the byb that she came from was more than she could deal with. All the signs were there.

I told you I would help you shut this lady down but you blew me off. You continued to look into more pups from other byb's and bad breeders. 

One thing you told me was that your Animal Control was only interested in getting as many dogs as they could and kill them.
Right there was one good reason to adopt a dog. I would have been right at their door saving a life.

We are very protective of the Maltese Breed and try to provide as much info as we can along with help finding the right pup from a great Breeder.

It get so frustrating trying to help someone and they don't listen or don't care.

Even though you don't have a Malt you should stay and learn.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What about a larger Maltese Mix from a shelter?  
*The reason you are being cautioned about Maltese and young children has nothing to do with how well your kids behave.
It is just a bad mix. Nothing personal to you and your family, at all.*

_For example, a young child could trip on their shoelace and stumble on the dog and break the dog's back.
The child would be traumatized, the dog severely injured, and you would be racked with guilt._
Members are only trying to caution you to scenarios like that one.

A larger, sturdier dog would be more suitable and as mentioned in another post, you children could play with a larger dog. :biggrin: 
It does sound like you have your heart set on this breed, which is understandable but
You have many options and the choice is yours, of course.
If it were me, I would keep checking rescues for a larger dog (Miniature Poodle, Standard Poodle, or Large Malt Mix) 
*that the whole family could enjoy and the dog could enjoy the family.*
Maltese do not enjoy _typically_ enjoy small children. They can be frightened by them.
Or you can wait until your kids are older? But this would also depend on how often you plan on having grandkids come visit.
Just to put it in perspective, I have my Godchild come visit for just an hour and it is hard.
The pups are in an X-pen, then I baby gate that room and the baby wants to shake on the gates and the dogs are upset and barking.
This is just a short visit, I could not imagine actually having young children near Maltese on a regular basis.
I do not enjoy having to "put my dogs away"...

*You are being "cautioned" because members CARE! They care about you, your family and your pets.* 
Many members here have other breeds of dogs and you do not even need a Maltese to post here.
Everyone is welcome, and it is a great board because everyone always has each others's furbabies best interest at heart.
That is the main point of this forum and no one has said that you shouldn't have a furbaby to love
Some members are just trying to say that *furbabies come in all sizes!*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I totally agree with the last four posts. We keep trying to help you make informed decisions, but nothing ever seems to get through. And even if we think it does, you've come back with conflicting information that gives us all pause. We love our breed and we want what's best for it; we love our rescues and want what's best for them. Period!! It isn't a clique; it isn't malice; it's what's in our hearts and souls. We're sorry if you're taking it the wrong way. You might indeed want to look for information that you want to hear someplace else; we give information that you need to hear.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was going to reply but after reading the past few post I realized I didn't need to. Everything I would have said has been.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I wasn't even going to bother with a response. Let me start off by saying that I don't appreciate the private, mean and rude emails being sent to me. In regards to my family life, on my current pets and how I am conducting my search for a healthy puppy and how I really don't need or deserve a puppy. I'll say this IT'S REALLY NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS if or when I get a maltese puppy.

For the rest. I am totally aware of the pros,cons,etc of having a puppy. I've had pets since I was 2 yrs old! This goes for any animal doesn't matter the breed or type of animal. Children do have to be watched when around any animal. I am fully aware of that. I'm not an idiot to turn my puppy lose and not supervise it. We have a 6 lb English Lop bunny. If you don't know how to handle/hold them, you can snap their back. My children know they aren't even allowed to pick him up and they can only play with him while he's on the ground and hold him, while he and they are on the ground. Because there is a certain way he has to be held to avoid the thrashing that comes with a bunny not being held/supported properly. 

I really do apprecitate the concerns who have my best interest at heart. But since my intent isn't to start anything and to just go away with what knowledge that some of you have graciously informed me and with my list that I complied of reputable show breeders. I am going to resume my search when I am ready and continue on reading anything and everything maltese related.

Did I mention, this puppy is for ME? not my kids, not for anyone else, for me! My kids have thier Sheltie if they want to rough house and play with a dog,and that they do! If I come across a maltese in need of rescue that would fit then most surely I would adopt first. Im not interested in adopting a lab, pit mix, or other large breeds which is the majority of the dogs that are available for adoption here locally. But I keep looking still, every weekend at work and just about everyday on petfinder.

theboys-As far as the lady who bred Dixie- she is still my friend- she isn't someone churning out puppies and nor was that her intent. It was a very unfortunate situation with Dixie and the vet did confirm that it was parasitic infestation. Which is very sad and heartbreaking and was very preventable. She has since had Dixie's mother spayed and has decided that the show/breeding stuff isn't for her at this time in her life. There wasn't anything to shut down. She did obtain both her dogs from a reputable breeder,the same breeder who has in fact been refered to me by several reputable show breeders, as having quality healthy puppies and she doesn't show. Because in her words, the show world isn't for her and she doen'st like it. She breeds to AKC standards and keeps the show quality for her breeding stock and breeds with other show quality studs, etc. And some of her puppies have gone on to be champions. 

I don't feel the constant need to have to defend myself on here, this is why I have chose to leave. I know there are good breeders/bad breeders and everything in between. I posted names here of breeders, because I was seeking ya'll opionions. Because even though I know what I thought, I still wanted ya'll opionions, because maybe someone here knew something that I didn't and could tell me more. Just like this last lady. I knew what she was saying to me didn't make sense, didn't add up with the AKC, was not what I was looking and I wouldn't have bought a puppy from her. Not a beat down, on well you obviously just don't get it. I get it, maybe because it's on a forum, things are often taken out of context or not understood clearly. I can see where that can get confusing. 

My goal is one thing to obtain a healthy maltese puppy for ME! I have my list of breeders and I am not deviating from that. I either find one when the time is right or I don't. Simple as that. I ask that those who have been mean spirited and emailed me, please do not contact me ever again. Remember God don't like ugly!

Best wishes for you all.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 19 2010, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875399


> I wasn't even going to bother with a response. Let me start off by saying that I don't appreciate the private, mean and rude emails being sent to me. In regards to my family life, on my current pets and how I am conducting my search for a healthy puppy and how I really don't need or deserve a puppy. I'll say this IT'S REALLY NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS if or when I get a maltese puppy.
> 
> For the rest. I am totally aware of the pros,cons,etc of having a puppy. I've had pets since I was 2 yrs old! This goes for any animal doesn't matter the breed or type of animal. Children do have to be watched when around any animal. I am fully aware of that. I'm not an idiot to turn my puppy lose and not supervise it. We have a 6 lb English Lop bunny. If you don't know how to handle/hold them, you can snap their back. My children know they aren't even allowed to pick him up and they can only play with him while he's on the ground and hold him, while he and they are on the ground. Because there is a certain way he has to be held to avoid the thrashing that comes with a bunny not being held/supported properly.
> 
> ...


I've read through this entire thread agreeing with some posts, and disagreeing with others. I feel that many of the posters have been incredibly rude in the way they word their opinions, but some of the posters are truly trying to help you make the best educated decision. I am sure you are willing and capable of supervising your children around your Maltese if you get one. Accidents can, and still do happen sometimes -- one of our SM members had a new Maltese puppy a while back and her husband was coming down the stairs and accidentally stepped on her, and she passed away.  Certain precautions can be taken, but ultimately you cannot 100% prevent all accidents. It's just like having children -- eventually they will fall, bump their head, or get a bruise. Your job as a parent is of course to help prevent as much of that as possible, and that would be your job as a Maltese owner.

I don't think there is a problem with you getting a Maltese, but keep in mind that you made the decision to have a family and gave up the right a long time ago to have something just for yourself. When you say getting a Maltese is just for you, not for your kids or anyone else, that isn't possible. If you were single and lived alone, sure, a Maltese would be for YOU only. But you don't live alone. Making the decision to get a Maltese is a decision that the entire family should be involved with and if one member objects, then you shouldn't get one.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 19 2010, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875399


> I wasn't even going to bother with a response. Let me start off by saying that I don't appreciate the private, mean and rude emails being sent to me. In regards to my family life, on my current pets and how I am conducting my search for a healthy puppy and how I really don't need or deserve a puppy. I'll say this IT'S REALLY NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS if or when I get a maltese puppy.
> 
> For the rest. I am totally aware of the pros,cons,etc of having a puppy. I've had pets since I was 2 yrs old! This goes for any animal doesn't matter the breed or type of animal. Children do have to be watched when around any animal. I am fully aware of that. I'm not an idiot to turn my puppy lose and not supervise it. We have a 6 lb English Lop bunny. If you don't know how to handle/hold them, you can snap their back. My children know they aren't even allowed to pick him up and they can only play with him while he's on the ground and hold him, while he and they are on the ground. Because there is a certain way he has to be held to avoid the thrashing that comes with a bunny not being held/supported properly.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone here has been rude. Painfully honest, perhaps. But this has been invited by the OP herself. She has put a lot of info out here for all of us to read. It just dosen't all add up. Like the above comment about little Dixies breeder breeding to AKC standard. If I remember correctly, the puppy was sold for $250.00, was dyed pink and infested with parasites. Sorry, that dosen't bode well in my book. Can you get a puppy for yourself? Yes M'am you sure can. No one here will stop you. But when you ask for opinions, you will get them. And to LJ, I have to say, I disagree that when become a Mom you give up the right to have anything for yourself. I have seen too many women loose all of thier identy to that line of thinking. Just saying....Peace!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 20 2010, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875500


> And to LJ, I have to say, I disagree that when become a Mom you give up the right to have anything for yourself. I have seen too many women loose all of thier identy to that line of thinking. Just saying....Peace![/B]


I agree that women and moms need to claim some _things_ for themselves. Like yoga class, or a course at college. So I can definately see your point. 
I agree with you that women can lose their identity. 

But I think that it is impossable to claim a family member for yourself. And that is the point of a dog, to be family member.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Canada @ Jan 19 2010, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875502


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 20 2010, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875500





> And to LJ, I have to say, I disagree that when become a Mom you give up the right to have anything for yourself. I have seen too many women loose all of thier identy to that line of thinking. Just saying....Peace![/B]


I agree that women and moms need to claim some _things_ for themselves. Like yoga class, or a course at college. So I can definately see your point. 
I agree with you that women can lose their identity. 

But I think that it is impossable to claim a family member for yourself. And that is the point of a dog, to be family member.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Agreed. I commented in a more general manner.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 20 2010, 12:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875510


> QUOTE (Canada @ Jan 19 2010, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875502





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 20 2010, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875500





> And to LJ, I have to say, I disagree that when become a Mom you give up the right to have anything for yourself. I have seen too many women loose all of thier identy to that line of thinking. Just saying....Peace![/B]


I agree that women and moms need to claim some _things_ for themselves. Like yoga class, or a course at college. So I can definately see your point. 
I agree with you that women can lose their identity. 

But I think that it is impossable to claim a family member for yourself. And that is the point of a dog, to be family member.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Agreed. I commented in a more general manner.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pam, looks like we are on the same page! :hugging:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OP, I hope you'll stay here on SM. Judging from post #16, it seems as though you're still unable to differentiate a reputable breeder from a questionable one... Please don't make the same mistake twice...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

QUOTE


> theboys-As far as the lady who bred Dixie- she is still my friend- she isn't someone churning out puppies and nor was that her intent. It was a very unfortunate situation with Dixie and the vet did confirm that it was parasitic infestation. Which is very sad and heartbreaking and was very preventable. She has since had Dixie's mother spayed and has decided that the show/breeding stuff isn't for her at this time in her life. There wasn't anything to shut down. She did obtain both her dogs from a reputable breeder,the same breeder who has in fact been refered to me by several reputable show breeders, as having quality healthy puppies and she doesn't show. Because in her words, the show world isn't for her and she doen'st like it. She breeds to AKC standards and keeps the show quality for her breeding stock and breeds with other show quality studs, etc. And some of her puppies have gone on to be champions.[/B]



This speaks volumes to me. All along "the breeder" was your friend even though she is a byb!! Yes Laura she is a byb!! NO reputable Breeder would let a puppy be so infected and sick. Who is the breeder that was referred to you that sold your friend two dogs to breed? My guess is that your friends dogs are not fixed and she WILL have more pups and they will be sick and an uneducated new owner will lose their pup...again.
I wasn't going to post again but this really ticked me off...you defending the BYB FRIEND.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 20 2010, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875399


> I wasn't even going to bother with a response. Let me start off by saying that I don't appreciate the private, mean and rude emails being sent to me. In regards to my family life, on my current pets and how I am conducting my search for a healthy puppy and how I really don't need or deserve a puppy. I'll say this IT'S REALLY NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS if or when I get a maltese puppy.
> 
> For the rest. I am totally aware of the pros,cons,etc of having a puppy. I've had pets since I was 2 yrs old! This goes for any animal doesn't matter the breed or type of animal. Children do have to be watched when around any animal. I am fully aware of that. I'm not an idiot to turn my puppy lose and not supervise it. We have a 6 lb English Lop bunny. If you don't know how to handle/hold them, you can snap their back. My children know they aren't even allowed to pick him up and they can only play with him while he's on the ground and hold him, while he and they are on the ground. Because there is a certain way he has to be held to avoid the thrashing that comes with a bunny not being held/supported properly.
> 
> ...


reputable breeders should have a spay neuter contract to prevent people breeding them unless they are experianced and show.
The woman who bred Dixie obviously didn't have the knowledge and yet her dogs were not spayed and neutered - I would question if she got them from a reputable breeder.

I would also question that she has stopped breeding!

I think you are being quite selfish saying that the puppy would be for you and that the kids have the sheltie.
So your kids won't be allowed near the tiny maltese? Of course they will - they are part of the family as will be a puppy if you get one. 
No matter how quiet and calm your kids are around pets they are still children and children will have bursts of energy and they will need to run around the house and be rough - they need to be children! If you really want a maltese why not wait until they are older?

I think you should stay around SM as unfortunately you still cannot spot a reputable breeder from a BYB/Puppy Mill.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Canada @ Jan 20 2010, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875502


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 20 2010, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875500





> And to LJ, I have to say, I disagree that when become a Mom you give up the right to have anything for yourself. I have seen too many women loose all of thier identy to that line of thinking. Just saying....Peace![/B]


I agree that women and moms need to claim some _things_ for themselves. Like yoga class, or a course at college. So I can definately see your point. 
I agree with you that women can lose their identity. 

But I think that it is impossable to claim a family member for yourself. And that is the point of a dog, to be family member.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ahhhhh GM! ding,ding,ding round three!

I should have rephrased that. I am the one who wants the maltese, but of course it's for the family. The entire family wants it, not just me. 


Pam~ I'm afraid you're just lost on everything. You'll just have to go and reread I guess, if you want to know.


theboyz~ The breeder doesn't matter. She is my friend, as in I know her, my 12 yr old son and her 12 yr old son are bestfriends, Her Malts were obtained with the plan to show, etc. I know what happened, but I'm not discussing her personal life here, that's NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS! Got it? I hope so. Dixie's mom has been spayed. END OF STORY!

Everyone else~ Again, thank you for all the kind words and helpful advice. I really do appreciate it and it means a lot, it really does. I know what I am looking for in a breeder and I know what to do. I look forward to being able to share my new puppy with you when I do get her. She will have the best home and will be spoiled rotten! I promise I am going to a reputable show breeder for our puppy.

Look for me on FB as that is where I am. I've had many years running and owning various types of forums; been exposed to many types of people online and really this just isn't the place for me. Part is my fault for sharing my personal life so soon with people I don't know, I wear my heart and life on my sleeve I am told. I am an open/honest person. I do value all the great advice that I learned from a lot of you. Thank you again. 
TO THE MODERATORS OF THIS FORUM~ I respectfully ask this thread be removed. Thank you.


----------

